# ماهي الهندسة الطبية الحيوية



## opopq (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني وش مواد الهندسة الطبية الحيوية لأني بصراحة ودي ادخله 

وان شاء الله اني بدخله بأذن الرحمن


و ماهي الهندسة الطبية وماهي الوظائف بعد التخرج وين يشتغلون وماهي وظيفتهم 

اخوكم 
احــــــــــــــمد :78:​


----------



## opopq (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ولارررررررررررررررررررد


----------



## opopq (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ولارررررررررررررررررررررررررد!


----------



## فداء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الهندسة الطبية الحيوية هي وعاء علمي كبير شامل لكافة المواد العلمية من حيث تطبيقها ففيها تجد الكيمياء والفيزياء والاحياء والرياضيات وكل ما يخطر على بالك من التطبيق العلمي حيث يدرس فيها الطالب المساقات التالية 
human anatomy and physilpogy ,biomedical instrumentation 1&2 biomedical eng , biomedical eng lab 
كيفية قياس كهربائية القلب , العين , الدماغ , العضله , قياس معدل التنفس وغيرها الكثير من الاجهزة


----------



## opopq (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يعني موادها الكيمياء و الرياضيات و الفيزياء والأحياء صح 

طيب وش مجالات العمل ووين وظيفتهم يعني في مستشفيات


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

عزيزي opopq ... شوف الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله ستجد فيه ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول الموضوع ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t46707.html ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## opopq (2 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب وش موادها الي بندرسها؟


----------

